# 29er Testen, aber wo?



## 8erhintndrin (16. September 2010)

servus zusammen, 
Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben wo ich in Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen und Umgebung ein 29er Probefahren könnte?


----------



## norman68 (17. September 2010)

Vielleicht bei einem Specialized Händler oder bei Marin in Fürth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S P (17. September 2010)

Downhill Nürnberg - Specialized Concept Store
Peter-Henlein-Str. 27a
90443 Nürnberg
0911 262679

hat ein 29er Testrad. Einfach mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## 8erhintndrin (19. September 2010)

Danke Leute,
der Speci-Händler hat welche und ab ca 08.10.2010 kommt die neue Palette rein ... dann kann ich mich wohl richtig austoben


----------



## zymnokxx (9. August 2017)

Ich hol den Thread mal raus, allerdings in Bezug auf Würzburg:

Jemand in Würzburg bei dem ich mal ein YT Jeffsy 29er, Specialized Enduro 29er oder andere 29er dieser Liga probsitzen/fahren könnte? Bin 170cm, daher wäre Größe M wohl ideal. Vielleicht ließe sich das mit einer Feierabendrunde im Steinbachtal verbinden?


----------

